# White flesh sweet potatoes, nutrition value compare to orange ones?



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone here eat white flesh sweet potatoes? After years of eating the orange kind I got really sick of them. I now eat white sweet pot so much nicer and better texture too. But was wondering what nutrition value compare to the orange ones are.


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

Sweet potatoes contain a slightly higher amount of dietary fiber; The sweet potato has 4 g of fiber, while the white potato has only around 3 g. Fiber is a type of carbohydrate that your body cannot digest. A white potato provides 28 percent of Vitamin C; 9 percent of niacin; and 7 percent of your daily pantothenic acid requirement; a sweet potato provides 3 percent, 4 percent and 20 percent, respectively. Both white and sweet potatoes provide around 15 percent of your daily Vitamin B6 need.

Therefore, the orange-sweet potato is much nutritious than white potatoes.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

pinkpen said:


> Sweet potatoes contain a slightly higher amount of dietary fiber; The sweet potato has 4 g of fiber, while the white potato has only around 3 g. Fiber is a type of carbohydrate that your body cannot digest. A white potato provides 28 percent of Vitamin C; 9 percent of niacin; and 7 percent of your daily pantothenic acid requirement; a sweet potato provides 3 percent, 4 percent and 20 percent, respectively. Both white and sweet potatoes provide around 15 percent of your daily Vitamin B6 need.
> 
> Therefore, the orange-sweet potato is much nutritious than white potatoes.


Yes but your referring to a white potato not a white flesh sweet potato. Apart from the white flesh ones being less sweet than the orange I can't see any reading that they have any difference in nutritional value.

Want to read more http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweet_potato


----------

